# Foo Fighters in Montreal!



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Pretty stocked, I got some tix for the Foo Fighters show on agust 10. I'm really excited, will be my first time with them! Hope Dave gonna be funny and played a couple of old song. Anyone's comin'?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm seeing the edmonton show in October.

Dave blew my mind all over my face and in my hair last time they came to town. he will play the classics for sure.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Could be nice....I'm seriously thinking about....


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Are Doughboys doing the Montreal show? They used to be one of my favourite bands back in the day.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Anybody hitting the Toronto show tonight - or is everyone heading down to the Night Ranger/Foreigner/Journey gig?

I'll be at the ACC for the Foos. Chick I'm going with is a friend of Dave's (who got my buddy and I into their afterparty's last year when he came through town twice with Them Crooked Vultures). Kinda got my fingers crossed for the same passes tonight...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My daughter and her BF are heading in. I will be home watching TV


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I would love to meet Dave one day.

so jealous of all the people that won the garage tour shows.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Hey Blam.

The girl that I'm going to the show with tonight was one of the judges for the garage tour (which unfortunately didn't help my garage submission). If nothing else, it did help me to get around to cleaning it up a little more than I had over the past few years...

I'll bring a guitar pick along tonight and if I bump into him again, I'll ask him if he's willing to swap one of mine for one of his - if he does, I'll send it your way (since it seems he owes you for blowing your mind...)

(I highly recommend this technique - nobody really wants to give anything away for nothing, but a fair exchange always seems to work for me)


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

fretboard said:


> Hey Blam.
> 
> The girl that I'm going to the show with tonight was one of the judges for the garage tour (which unfortunately didn't help my garage submission). If nothing else, it did help me to get around to cleaning it up a little more than I had over the past few years...
> 
> ...


I would love you long time if you did that for me.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Awesome show. Got to see the guys backstage - but just too much of a mob scene to go chat with them. Hung out with Alex & Bubbles for a tune side-stage, but Alex didn't get up and sit in for a song. Excellent arena-wide "Head Cutting Duel" between Dave and Chris. Stones-like walkway between the stage and the soundboard for Dave to run up and down. Seats were packed (including behind the stage) - although the floor could have handled hundreds more (general admin) but they just didn't sell them. My friend who got us the tickets from the Foo's manager also happened to have my buddy and I sitting with a couple of her leggy friends in town from New Zealand. Nice...

Great night out - catch 'em if you can. Not sure who I can think of that gives more of a show or works a stage better than Dave.

Sorry no pick Blam (and I had a nice Jerry Garcia one I would have traded - with it being the 16th anny of his death yesterday) - but they did have some for sale at the show (came in packs of 3 with a FF wristband).

Bridge Burning
Rope
The Pretender
My Hero
Learn To Fly
White Limo
Arlandia
Breakout
Cold Day In The Sun
Long Road To Ruin
Stacked Actors
Walk
Generator
Monkey Wrench
Let It Die
One Of These Days
Skin And Bones
This Is A Call
All My Life
Wheels
Best Of You
Times Like These
Young Man Blues
Everlong


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for trying anyways!

bridge burning is an excellent way to start a big rock show. quite excited to see them in october.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

That was an amazing show! Seriously, I have a great night! Dave is on monster on stage. Can't believe he can handle all that! Catch them if you can! You won't be disapointed!


----------

